# Need some help with my Tren/Test Sustanon cycle!



## kassy (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey,

I am a 23 year old dude, and i need some help with my next cycle.

Which is trenbolone, and Test Sustanon.

I have done one cycle earlier, with 500 mg test E for 14 weeks, and i had zero side effects, and my test lvls recovered in weeks, even though my PCT sucked.

i dont know much about Tren, but this is what i have planned.

- Trenbolone Wk1-10 200 mg/wk

- Test Sustanon WK 1-10 350-400 mg/wk

- Wk 10-14 Test sustanon 500 MG/wk

- PCT is no problem, i have tons of HCG, and i have some nolva, and some clomid, and some other stuff which will help testosteron recover.

- Additional info

- BW - 200 ibs

- Fat percentage - 11-12%

- height - 6 feet.

- age - 23

- the Tren, and the test are both Diamond.

My problems however is.

1 i dont know if my dosages are fine?

2 how often, and how much Trenbolone should i inject, when i am doing 200 mg /wk?

3 if anyone have any other suggestions to dosing, or cycle length, or anything else, i would be really happy!

Thanks!


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

Mate hate to be THAT guy but 2nd cycle is bloody early to be running tren. You mention in your post you 'don't know much' about tren..

you should strive to know as much as you can about any compound you put in your body,but tren in particular as its a drug with such harsh sides for most guys!

I recommend you put the tren aside for another time and run 500mg sust with 400mg deca ew.

But if you're determined to use tren...

200mg ew is definitely enough for a first time user! You didn't mention if your tren is enanthate or acetate or a blend...

If its enan,100mg twice a week.

If its ace,50 mg eod.

If its a blend,same dosing protocol as above,as it will contain acetate and to maximise the benefits of this ester you'll need to jab eod.


----------



## kassy (Feb 28, 2013)

foodaddict said:


> Mate hate to be THAT guy but 2nd cycle is bloody early to be running tren. You mention in your post you 'don't know much' about tren..
> 
> you should strive to know as much as you can about any compound you put in your body,but tren in particular as its a drug with such harsh sides for most guys!
> 
> ...


Thanks for fast answer Its diamond Trenbolone, and it stands Trenbolone enanthate on it!

I know its a little bit early to try this out. But i had absolutely zero sides on my Test cycle, not even acne, no increased blood pressure, or anything.

So i quess i am a little bold when it comes to trying out new stuff I will keep a really close watch to my Heart rate, blood pressure, and sleep, and eat very well, and just hope for the best!

So 100 mg of Tren enantathe twice a week?

And 175 MG of test Sustanon twice a week?

Does that sound reasonable?

Also do you think wk 1-10 with tren, and wk 1-14 with Test S will be ok?


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Thought about buying some Diamond Pharma tren but the infection stories put me off..


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

Sust contains test propionate,a fast acting ester that needs to be jabbed eod for maximum effectiveness. I'd increase your sust jab frequency to 3 x a week at least.

As for running sust till wk 14...another one of the esters in sust is test decanoate,this is very long and would take 3 weeks to clear your system,so you wouldn't be starting PCT till week 18...sound a bit unappealing? Maybe drop the sust same time as the tren. The tren would take 2 weeks to clear and the sust 3 weeks,so you wouldn't have to worry about sex drive issues


----------



## kassy (Feb 28, 2013)

> Thought about buying some Diamond Pharma tren but the infection stories put me off..


Yea, ive heard that to. lets hope its not infected 



foodaddict said:


> Sust contains test propionate,a fast acting ester that needs to be jabbed eod for maximum effectiveness. I'd increase your sust jab frequency to 3 x a week at least.
> 
> As for running sust till wk 14...another one of the esters in sust is test decanoate,this is very long and would take 3 weeks to clear your system,so you wouldn't be starting PCT till week 18...sound a bit unappealing? Maybe drop the sust same time as the tren. The tren would take 2 weeks to clear and the sust 3 weeks,so you wouldn't have to worry about sex drive issues


Thanks again! Then tren twice a week, and sust every other day it is 

How long until i will start notice the smallest changes when i am on Tren? it took 2 weeks before Test E kicked in, and 4 weeks before it kicked in properly.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Shoot each compound once a week. Twice a week is gonna give you no benefits, only more hassle of jabbing.


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

Id jab the sust 3 times a week until the bottle is gone then just swap to a straight test-e. Reason being that the test-prop is nice to have for the initial few weeks whilst the longer esters take effect, then when they do you may as well jab test-e once per week, would make life easier than jabbing 3 times a week for the whole cycle.

As mentioned, save the tren for another cycle, give urself time to do some research.


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

Elvis82 said:


> Shoot each compound once a week. Twice a week is gonna give you no benefits, only more hassle of jabbing.


No benefits? Once a week is fine but twice a week keeps more stable test concentration in the blood


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

foodaddict said:


> No benefits? Once a week is fine but twice a week keeps more stable test concentration in the blood


More stable, with absolutely no noticeable benefit


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Elvis82 said:


> More stable, with absolutely no noticeable benefit


X2


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

BBaddict said:


> X2


You said no benefits. You didn't say noticeable benefits. Taking a multivit tab in the morning offers no noticeable benefits,but we do it because we know it's good for us. Shooting test twice a week instead of once doesn't offer a noticeable advamtage,but it stabilises our test levels in the bloodstream and is doing us some good. I gave the lad sound advice in every one of my posts and you nitpicked one if them for the sake of it to make yourself sound intelligent. I'm still new to the board and whilst I've enjoyed myself on it so far and found it useful I've found that unfortunately there are a large number of guys who post on threads offering no meaningful advice...they just flap their gums for the sake of it,and poke tiny holes in other people's advice to make themselves sound like an inspired genius. You recommending 1 x a week jabs instead of my twice a week recommendation was splitting hairs and pointless. Maybe you have a good rep on here and you've offered great advice in the past,but I think if you look at the substance of our posts in this thread,I've helped the lad and you've offered nothing.


----------



## kassy (Feb 28, 2013)

thanks guys  The more i read about Tren, the more i start to wonder if it was stupid doing Tren for my second cycle. Maybe i should lower the dose to 150 ish/wk, instead of 200?

Its probably just placebo, but it feels like i am my heart rate have increased, i feel warmer, and a little stressed. its like 30 hour since i did my first inject, consisting of 66 mg TREN e, and 120ish MG of Test Sustanon.

As far as injections goes, i think i will do several times a week, instead of just one. Rapid injections doesn't make me sore at all.


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

foodaddict said:


> You said no benefits. You didn't say noticeable benefits. Taking a multivit tab in the morning offers no noticeable benefits,but we do it because we know it's good for us. Shooting test twice a week instead of once doesn't offer a noticeable advamtage,but it stabilises our test levels in the bloodstream and is doing us some good. I gave the lad sound advice in every one of my posts and you nitpicked one if them for the sake of it to make yourself sound intelligent. I'm still new to the board and whilst I've enjoyed myself on it so far and found it useful I've found that unfortunately there are a large number of guys who post on threads offering no meaningful advice...they just flap their gums for the sake of it,and poke tiny holes in other people's advice to make themselves sound like an inspired genius. You recommending 1 x a week jabs instead of my twice a week recommendation was splitting hairs and pointless. Maybe you have a good rep on here and you've offered great advice in the past,but I think if you look at the substance of our posts in this thread,I've helped the lad and you've offered nothing.


It's just our two cents bud, personally i inject longer esters once a week because i've not experienced notable benefits from doing so in the past in comparison to the one shot, + injecting EOD or ED becomes a real pain if your doing it for 10+ weeks and that in it self brings up the question of scar tissue build up which your bound to get from very frequent IM injections.

When all considered my advice is the one shot, i'm not saying that multiple weekly injections of long estered AAS is a bad idea/wrong way to do things, just personal preference i suppose


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

BBaddict said:


> It's just our two cents bud, personally i inject longer esters once a week because i've not experienced notable benefits from doing so in the past in comparison to the one shot, + injecting EOD or ED becomes a real pain if your doing it for 10+ weeks and that in it self brings up the question of scar tissue build up which your bound to get from very frequent IM injections.
> 
> When all considered my advice is the one shot, i'm not saying that multiple weekly injections of long estered AAS is a bad idea/wrong way to do things, just personal preference i suppose


X2


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

foodaddict said:


> You said no benefits. You didn't say noticeable benefits. Taking a multivit tab in the morning offers no noticeable benefits,but we do it because we know it's good for us. Shooting test twice a week instead of once doesn't offer a noticeable advamtage,but it stabilises our test levels in the bloodstream and is doing us some good. I gave the lad sound advice in every one of my posts and you nitpicked one if them for the sake of it to make yourself sound intelligent. I'm still new to the board and whilst I've enjoyed myself on it so far and found it useful I've found that unfortunately there are a large number of guys who post on threads offering no meaningful advice...they just flap their gums for the sake of it,and poke tiny holes in other people's advice to make themselves sound like an inspired genius. You recommending 1 x a week jabs instead of my twice a week recommendation was splitting hairs and pointless. Maybe you have a good rep on here and you've offered great advice in the past,but I think if you look at the substance of our posts in this thread,I've helped the lad and you've offered nothing.


As said above its just our opinion and preference. I don't recall any nitpicking of your post, I saw the OP mention jabbing twice each week not you. Plus nobody ever said your advice wasn't sound. You can jab anything ED if you like or long esters as little as once a week and your end result of the cycle will be the same.


----------



## kassy (Feb 28, 2013)

hey.

During my 2nd tren injection i had an accident. I injected, i held the syringe inside for like 30 seconds.

Then when i pulled it out alot of blood came out, and it smelled Trenbolone. So I am just wondering if that shot was wasted?

I have started feeling it slightly.

I am horny, unsocial, a little short breathed, super hungry, and i wake up earlier, like i dont need alot of sleep. Also slightly increased blood pressure.

As far as strength gains, or mass concerns i havent felt any difference yet


----------

